# 08 Tarmac Expert Paint Scheme? WHAT WERE THEY THINKING??



## Jake25 (Sep 20, 2006)

Is it just me or does anyone else here think specialized was on something when they came up with this paint scheme much less the rest of the bikes

i think it looks too tacky, however i think the design of the colors looks nice, just not with those colors maybe if they stuck with 2, maybe a white and black or some colors that GO together?
i can't completely bash it just yet i have still to see it in person but it makes me want to puke it would make me feel like a patriot sitting on it or something

am i the only one here that thinks specialized ruined the expert? i really wanted to get it, *pending* the color and now i have to wait another year


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Those are colors that I usually wouldn't go for but it would match my team kit. That, along with the Rival build and Fulcrum wheels, make it tempting to me.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

....actually I think that's one of the better looking bikes in their current line-up, but I agree. They really seem to be going for the tacky/gaudy look in their whole line. We get it, Specialized. It's a Specialized bike. Does it really need to be written on every available surface on the bike? It's like a 10 year old is in charge of design. The new Specialized cranks look pretty silly.


----------



## Jake25 (Sep 20, 2006)

it looks like they added a new color to the line and i actually am feeling it, not bad


----------



## DM-SC (Jul 18, 2007)

For a real "What were they thinking?"...check out the '08 Tarmac Comp Double in the Orange/Blue scheme!


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

DM-SC said:


> For a real "What were they thinking?"...check out the '08 Tarmac Comp Double in the Orange/Blue scheme!


I've seen that bike in person. Its very sexy in person. Orange is so hawt right now!


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

DM-SC said:


> For a real "What were they thinking?"...check out the '08 Tarmac Comp Double in the Orange/Blue scheme!


I'd so love to have that bike. I love blue/orange combos.


----------



## stumpy_steve (Nov 5, 2006)

Actually, this scheme is probably my favorite. Then again, I almost bought the 06 epic with red/white/blue decals, also. Call me American... :thumbsup: wheels would be red king hubs, sapim spokes and blue nips on mavs.... mmm mmm mmm sweet! Still, im stoked on my gerolsteiner comp 07.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Orange is my favorite color, but that thing does look kinda like a can of Sunkist with wheels.


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

Its great...if you are a syracuse fan


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Odd... the website has dumped the SL2's in 'raw' (raw carbon, white accents). Too bad. I was kind of liking those.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Whoa, the new Expert in white is the shizzle!!!!!!


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*huh?*



MaddSkillz said:


> Whoa, the new Expert in white is the shizzle!!!!!!


What the hell is a shizzle?


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

skygodmatt said:


> What the hell is a shizzle?


NSFW: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fo'%20shizzle%20my%20nizzle


----------



## azoomm (Oct 19, 2007)

tron said:


> Its great...if you are a syracuse fan


Or a Gator fan.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

For some reason it's no longer on Specialized's website in white. hmmmm


----------



## Jake25 (Sep 20, 2006)

i saw that too, fortunatly i made it my wallpaper so i see it all the time


----------



## Von-Skipp (Oct 5, 2007)

So whats the deal with Specialized taking off extra color schemes from the website. Does that mean they are not offering them? 

I would love to see the Tarmac Expert in white. I am purchasing a Expert Rival next week and want to know all the colors they offer it in. Otherwise it looks like I will very patriotic riding this frame!!


----------



## Jake25 (Sep 20, 2006)

Von-Skipp said:


> So whats the deal with Specialized taking off extra color schemes from the website. Does that mean they are not offering them?
> 
> I would love to see the Tarmac Expert in white. I am purchasing a Expert Rival next week and want to know all the colors they offer it in. Otherwise it looks like I will very patriotic riding this frame!!


yeah i wonder that as well, maybe it was only a photoshop design beucase, from the picture of the white that i have it doesn't say "expert" after tarmac ont he top tube

for the blue one i believe it does so mabye it was only a concept but not really a product.

but if specialized is up there listening, us normal folk would love to ride the white expert!$!4111


----------



## Von-Skipp (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah. An all white Expert would be a sweet looking ride!!! I've never really been into having a multi colored bike. I'm still going to purchase the Expert Rival next week though!


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

The paint is kinda fugly for 08 on the road bikes. Actually, many mountain bikers haven't liked the candy corn design on the mountain bikes either 

Glad I got my Roubaix Expert in red in 07.


----------



## Jake25 (Sep 20, 2006)

someone needs to get on the horn with specialized and tell them to bring back the white!!!! all i have to remember it by is the wallpaper on my desktop.


----------



## jbrandt (Oct 14, 2005)

Can you post a picture of the all white Expert on this forum? I would like to see it.


----------



## bupton (May 15, 2006)

jbrandt said:


> Can you post a picture of the all white Expert on this forum? I would like to see it.


So would I! I am looking at a Tarmac Expert, as well as a Trek Madone 5.2, and am a bit turned off by the colour choices on the Tarmac. Would love to see a solid white frame!


----------



## Jake25 (Sep 20, 2006)

i'll send it to someone who will upload it

kinda lazy right now.


----------



## phelan (Aug 30, 2007)

looks ugly imho...they need solid white and black...


----------



## Von-Skipp (Oct 5, 2007)

I bought the 08' Tarmac Expert a couple weeks ago. I wasnt to fond of the paint scheme at first but it really grew on. Its a really unique paint scheme and I really dig it now. 

Heres some photos my bike. BTW, I absolutely love the bike!!!


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

I think that's a cheap shot phelan. Taste is an individual thing. You don't tell a man his ride is ugly? It's like telling him his wife is ugly. The respectful thing to do if you think his wife is ugly is just keep your mouth shut.


----------



## Jake25 (Sep 20, 2006)

RioFastRacer said:


> I think that's a cheap shot phelan. Taste is an individual thing. You don't tell a man his ride is ugly? It's like telling him his wife is ugly. The respectful thing to do if you think his wife is ugly is just keep your mouth shut.


i think he meant the bike in general, we're entitled to our own opinions imo. the bike is growing on me but to each his own

if anyone is willing to take the picture from me and upload it pm me..


----------



## spinwax (Nov 28, 2007)

Von-Skipp. I looked at that bike last night at my LBS. I think it is awesome looking. It looks even better in person. I like basic white or black bikes btw and I love this thing.


----------



## Von-Skipp (Oct 5, 2007)

spinwax said:


> Von-Skipp. I looked at that bike last night at my LBS. I think it is awesome looking. It looks even better in person. I like basic white or black bikes btw and I love this thing.


Yeah, I would opt for basic black and white too. But I'm happy with what I have.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice bike. Are the bar and stem stock? Don't look the same as I remember from the pic on the Specialized site.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

azoomm said:


> Or a Gator fan.


or Team Rabobank Fan.....


----------



## morxy (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey Von-Skipp - I want you to know I bought this bike last week, and the pics you posted here partly influenced me!

Previously I was torn between the Comp, Expert and Pro. Loved the look of the Comp and Pro - red, firey, bold coloring... maybe too bold, too showy, and most of my clothing/helmet is blue/black anyway, so I figured the blue Expert would blend better with me.

Currently awaiting delivery. Need to upgrade the wheels. Fulcrum Racing 5 wheelset on such an expensive bike is disappointing. So I'm upgrading to Ksyrium SL or Elite... not sure. The SL looks great - almost identical to your ES. But the Elite may be good enough for me.

Liked the Tarmac Pro 07 color scheme - black, red, gold. Specialized are just being bolder with their colors this year. I say embrace it  or pedal so fast that onlookers won't notice it


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

morxy said:


> Currently awaiting delivery. Need to upgrade the wheels. Fulcrum Racing 5 wheelset on such an expensive bike is disappointing. So I'm upgrading to Ksyrium SL or Elite... not sure. The SL looks great - almost identical to your ES. But the Elite may be good enough for me.


Umm, you do realize that the Ksyrium Elite is equivalent to Racing 5 but the hubs aren't as nice. I think the Fulcrum's are a good spec for that price range.


----------



## Von-Skipp (Oct 5, 2007)

PJ352 said:


> Nice bike. Are the bar and stem stock? Don't look the same as I remember from the pic on the Specialized site.


The stem is stock. I upgraded to carbon handlebars and threw on black tape instead of white. White is pretty baller looking but will probably get dirty fast and not look so baller!


----------



## Von-Skipp (Oct 5, 2007)

morxy said:


> Hey Von-Skipp - I want you to know I bought this bike last week, and the pics you posted here partly influenced me!
> 
> Previously I was torn between the Comp, Expert and Pro. Loved the look of the Comp and Pro - red, firey, bold coloring... maybe too bold, too showy, and most of my clothing/helmet is blue/black anyway, so I figured the blue Expert would blend better with me.
> 
> ...


Haha your welcome for the pics, I'm glad I could help!! I really dig my color scheme, its fun, stylish and different!! I upgraded my wheels at time of purchase so the shop took the 5's back into inventory un-used. 

Let us know when you get your Tarmac and post some pics!


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

I gotta tell you that the Tarmac Expert in red, white, and blue looks fantastic in person. I love the colors and it took all of my self control to walk out of there empty handed.


----------



## Danolink (Nov 21, 2007)

Von, Nice looking Bike.
I just bought an 07 Roubaix comp compact I Don't like the black and red so much but could not pass up the deal $1450.00 with roval fusee' wheels they forgot to switch wheels back. tp the Mavic open pro's. List with wheel's was $2800.00 The wheels alone list on specs site @ $830.00 List on bike was $2200.00


----------



## SpencerM (Dec 5, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> ....actually I think that's one of the better looking bikes in their current line-up, but I agree. They really seem to be going for the tacky/gaudy look in their whole line. We get it, Specialized. It's a Specialized bike. Does it really need to be written on every available surface on the bike?



Look at the Trek Discovery series. All I see on that bike is Trek Trek Trek. It is insane! I guess they are just following suit... :idea:


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

The red white and blue looks pretty awesome to me. Thats a great looking bike Von-Skipp.


----------



## Von-Skipp (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks zaco! I've had the bike for almost 2 months, over 1,000 miles. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## Tweaker (Jan 12, 2007)

Danolink said:


> Von, Nice looking Bike.
> I just bought an 07 Roubaix comp compact I Don't like the black and red so much but could not pass up the deal $1450.00 with roval fusee' wheels they forgot to switch wheels back. tp the Mavic open pro's. List with wheel's was $2800.00 The wheels alone list on specs site @ $830.00 List on bike was $2200.00


With a price like that I could live with that paint scheme, too! I'm heading to my LBS this weekend to see what they have left for '07s. Hopefully I can get as lucky as you did. 

Von-Skipp: No matter what others say, that is a nice looking bike you got there!


----------

